# Head Shot - game



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

This game uses balancing skill. You have one 'bullet' to kill the zombie. As most of us know, a zombie only dies if you shoot him in the head. The object of the game is to manoeuvre the bullet (a tiny ball or marble) by tilting the picture box of the zombie back and forth, rolling the ball into the head shot hole of the zombie without accidentally 'shooting' the zombie in other body parts or missing him completely (making the ball fall through other holes). It's super easy to make.There is a how to on my website.

You could do the same thing with making a coffin and picture of a vampire.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a great idea GF and your example is awesome.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Your games are GREAT!! I love them!!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

I LOVE this!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's so great!


----------



## goryobsession (Aug 24, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice I'm definitely going to use this - If ya don't mind!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Nice I'm definitely going to use this - If ya don't mind!


Not at all  It was actually a really big hit last year.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice game!


----------



## Unclecreepy (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like a fun game.


----------

